# A perlmutt?



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

I've had this fish ID'd before here, and the general consensus was that it was a hybrid of some sort.

But now it's changed to something that looks like a perlmutt?

Before
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2v2axs6&s=3 Mind the fins, she was having a bad week at the time.

After
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=w3am0&s=3 - With flash

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ci6ubs&s=3 - Without flash

And I think she was holding, but at the time I didn't know that you could tell by looking in their mouths ((duh*facepalm*)) beacuse she wasn't eating and was being even more territorial than before, but then, when i found I could check their mouths, she was eating and less aggresive. Does that sound like she was holding?

Id'e laugh, because the only fish she lets chill with her is an albino socolofi ((sorry if that's spelt wrong))

But yea, I was just wondering what was up with the colour change.


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

that looks like a kenyi.. but hey thats just me. im not sure.. just know it is not a perlmutt.. neways good luck


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Kenyi hybrid I would assume, which explains the colour change.


----------



## Moghedian (Apr 29, 2008)

Kenyi? Ok *goes to look it up*

Thanks ;D


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Moghedian said:


> Kenyi? Ok *goes to look it up*
> 
> Thanks ;D


Metriaclima lombardoi = kenyi :thumb:


----------

